

Functional Image Processing in D - andralex
http://blog.thecybershadow.net/2014/03/21/functional-image-processing-in-d/

======
EvenThisAcronym
The stuff you can do at compile-time in D is just mind-boggling. Lisp and C++
are the only languages that really compare.

~~~
drey08
Although with C++ you'd probably break your fingers trying to implement it.
And it would end up looking uglier. :)

